# I got my boy!! um make that 2 boys!



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a hold of a local breeder who know of a set of quads that mom was having trouble feeding. Two of them where huge little bucklings. She was more then willing to sell me the two big ones for a great price giving the little doe and buckling left a better chance. They are brown A( for give me I forgot how to say never mind spell the color) they look like little brown donkeys.  I only got 2oz in them last night and again this morning. Then at lunch they both had 5oz. 
How much do these little guys need at a time. My other babies (boar doeling and nubian wether) at 8 and 6 weeks are chuging 32oz at a time 2x a day
And I will try to get pics up soon. I found out how to send pics to Flikr with phone so I just need to get to a computer and move them over to here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This topic has amounts for feedings listed for both large and mini breed kids.
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=13489&start=0

Congrats on the little boys, glad you were able to give their mom some relief.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: I got my boy!! um make that 2 boys!*

Thank you Liz! Going there now.


----------

